# Hunting games



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Wii here at home and I have a few hunting / fishing games for it, lots of fun for the most part. What I am looking for is a series of games that are more training related than just plain old game. I already have BassPro's BigGameHunter (with the cool white gun), DuckHunter (the orange gun, not as cool) and a few others that just are not impressive enough for me.

I am looking for suggestions on tried-n-true Wii-based training style hunting games, not hunting for zombies, but, training in the way that you can pick the right animal when a mulie or white-tail show up or a cariboo vs elk or ... I hope that you get the idea. What I am hoping to accomplish is to work with the Alberta Hunter's Association in the training division and use the Wii and the games as part of the identification-portion of the training ( Module #4 - http://www.aheia.com/cart_builder.cfm?ProductID=26407 ) ...

Any guidance from outdoors-gamers? I am more outdoors than gamer, but, on a cold winter's night, it is fun to do.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I have a Wii here at home and I have a few hunting / fishing games for it, lots of fun for the most part. What I am looking for is a series of games that are more training related than just plain old game. I already have BassPro's BigGameHunter (with the cool white gun), DuckHunter (the orange gun, not as cool) and a few others that just are not impressive enough for me.
> 
> I am looking for suggestions on tried-n-true Wii-based training style hunting games, not hunting for zombies, but, training in the way that you can pick the right animal when a mulie or white-tail show up or a cariboo vs elk or ... I hope that you get the idea. What I am hoping to accomplish is to work with the Alberta Hunter's Association in the training division and use the Wii and the games as part of the identification-portion of the training ( Module #4 - http://www.aheia.com/cart_builder.cfm?ProductID=26407 ) ...
> 
> Any guidance from outdoors-gamers? I am more outdoors than gamer, but, on a cold winter's night, it is fun to do.


Yeah I'm following you... I haven't seen anything for Wii, sorry I'm completely unfamiliar with Wii other than knowing it has motion sensitive controllers and such... BUT!!!! I have seen indoor archery ranges with video projected onto a screen (screen can be just big rolls of blank paper) and you get the shot/no shot scenarios as well as tests for accuracy. I've also seen indoor shooting ranges doing the same thing, but the archery ranges are formatted for hunters and the shooting ranges are LEO and Military.

If you could take something like that which already exists!, and get someone behind it to spend the money converting it into a Wii format, you'd be there!


----------

